# Al Martin



## Gage Browning (May 26, 2008)

Al Martin looks to be leaving the Trinity Baptist Church after 37 years of ministry there. I haven't listened to his parting sermons yet, he has 4 of them on Sermon Audio. I'm also not sure if he is merely retiring or is moving to another church. If anyone has any info please inform.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 26, 2008)

It is my understanding that he is retiring and will be writing books for Pastoral training.


----------



## Gage Browning (May 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Wonderful. I love and have loved listening to him over the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 26, 2008)

in my opinion, one would be hard pressed to find a better English speaking preacher in our day and time. I pray the Lord grants him many more years to impart wisdom to future generations through his writing.


----------



## DTK (May 27, 2008)

Gage Browning said:


> Al Martin looks to be leaving the Trinity Baptist Church after 37 years of ministry there. I haven't listened to his parting sermons yet, he has 4 of them on Sermon Audio. I'm also not sure if he is merely retiring or is moving to another church. If anyone has any info please inform.


Another factor involved is the sad reality of significant hearing loss from which Pastor Martin is suffering. Please remember him in your prayers. 

DTK


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 27, 2008)

Gage Browning said:


> Al Martin looks to be leaving the Trinity Baptist Church after 37 years of ministry there. I haven't listened to his parting sermons yet, he has 4 of them on Sermon Audio. I'm also not sure if he is merely retiring or is moving to another church. If anyone has any info please inform.



He will be moving to the Church that his step-son Mark Chanski pastors; I heard this when Pastor Chanski was over here.


----------



## trinitychapelnyc (May 27, 2008)

*Pastor Martin's Legacy*

I and my family have been blessed with Pastor Albert N. Martin's pulpit ministry. We are still listening carefully to his Justification series. We live and minister (currently planting a church modeled by Trinity Baptist Church) in Brooklyn; therefore, we are unable to attend Trinity Baptist consistently. For the past two years he has been my mentor via his lectures and sermons. As for his reasons for leaving, it is irrelevant. What is relevant is to keep his legacy aflame. What could we do to remember this anointed servant of Christ?

1. Glorify G-d and not Pastor Martin
2. Remember that although Pastor Martin is leaving TBC, Christ will remain faithful and He will replace Pastor Martin with another servant
3. Remember that Pastor Martin followed great examples from the past: the Puritans, the Apostle Paul, and most importantly Christ
4. Follow and model his example in our own ministry
5. Continue to listen and read Pastor Martin's work
6. Tell others about Pastor Martin and his legacy
7. Pray for Pastor Martin as he moves on to the next phase of his ministry.

I suggest that you listen to his recent sermons titled "Parting Words of Counsel to Members and Friends of Trinity Baptist Church Part 1-4" at sermonaudio.com

He will be truly missed! I am not sure if I will be able to contain my tears as I sit under his last sermon on the 15th of June. 

Pastor Peter
Trinity Chapel NYC
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

